# Kempton Park - Who's Going?



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

As the title says! Would be nice to meet some of you! Emphasis on the word 'some' :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

What are you planning on getting?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

me!!!!!!! (with the OH)

I shall be purchasing him his first leopard gecko! I will be trying so hard not to buy anything myself!


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

would love to go think its a bit to far to go though


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I will be there!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

We're going to hopefully be bringing back a royal python of some sorts, either a pastel or a normal, on the lookout for a female mossy frog, and possibly collecting another corn depending on what's ready from cornmorphs next Thursday!


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

im going, im looking for a woma or two, and possibly a spotted python.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i might go on down . what date is it on .


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

*sigh* Ive just been told I will be kicked out if I bring any more animals home! I guess I will just have to cope with just buying the leo!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm there. Will be looking for some Leptopelis vermiculatus, T. corticale and maybe some Phyllomedusa of some sort.

Frog
mad.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

hmm donny or kempton? more phibs


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

We have tables booked. See you all there.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like there's a good bunch of us going, then! If I recognise any of you, prepare to be alarmed when I shout OMG IT'S YOU!!! at you, I probably won't cos I'm actually a bit shy when it comes to meeting people for the first time, so if you see me, say hello!! 
Rhys, it's on the 15th of August from 10.30am!
Chulainn, from what I gather, Kempton is going to be one of the biggest shows of the year, so it'd definitely be worth going! Apparently there's 50 more tables at Kempton than there was/will be at Donny : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll decide in August........


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Nooo but you should all come to the south west one thoough!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

We will be there.

We have a table to sell our MagNaturals - which are very good for lots of Amphibians.

Come and take a look at them : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahhh man so tempting........Any PDF breeders?


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I wanna go but it's soooo far away..... *puts on pouty face and stomps off*


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mwahahaha I'm glad it's so close to me, only about a 40 minute drive, I've never been to a reptile show before so it'll be a new experience!


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

really want to go but its like a 5 hour drive for me sucks living in cornwall too many holiday makers and all it does is rain lol, take it this is a reptile show so only going to be a small percentage of phibs there?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Mwahahaha I'm glad it's so close to me, only about a 40 minute drive, I've never been to a reptile show before so it'll be a new experience!


 
Me neither, I'm way too cool.

:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Where is Kempton Park? Do they have public transport links?


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Where is Kempton Park? Do they have public transport links?


not far from heathrow from what i can gather


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Presuming its at the racecourse itself, which is near Subury and Hampton Court.

According to their website: The racecourse boasts its own on site station – Kempton Park – which is situated 200 yards from the Premier Enclosure entrance. Trains will run every half an hour from Waterloo with the journey time being just 40 minutes.

Don't know about trains on a Sunday being so regular though.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

32 mins for me.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

anyone travelling down from the North West ( I am in Warrington but could get dropped off at yours ) who can offer a lift as I fancy giving the show a try.Will even help out setting up if you are a stall holder. I am more than happy to pay my share of the fuel costs and even buy the driver a drink while we are there :lol2:
p.m. me please.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Where is Kempton Park? Do they have public transport links?


Im pretty sure it has it's own station it's one stop from sunbury u can train there straight fromnwimbledon or Richmond and probably central London


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Mandaaaaaaaaaaaaaar, can you and Matteo-hare give me and my mate (Noods) a lift if we meet yous?
He's not weird.

Well. He is. But not weird weird.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Mandaaaaaaaaaaaaaar, can you and Matteo-hare give me and my mate (Noods) a lift if we meet yous?
> He's not weird.
> 
> Well. He is. But not weird weird.


I don't see why not!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I hates you. All.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> I hates you. All.


Feeling mutual Jakey boy :lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Feeling mutual Jakey boy :lol2:


:liar:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Your right, how did you guess so easily?!?!?!?!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Your right, how did you guess so easily?!?!?!?!


I just pressed extra smilies and picked one that looked funny:blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I don't see why not!


Radsick! Cheers.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Looks like there's a good bunch of us going, then! If I recognise any of you, prepare to be alarmed when I shout OMG IT'S YOU!!! at you, I probably won't cos I'm actually a bit shy when it comes to meeting people for the first time, so if you see me, say hello!!
> Rhys, it's on the 15th of August from 10.30am!
> Chulainn, from what I gather, Kempton is going to be one of the biggest shows of the year, so it'd definitely be worth going! Apparently there's 50 more tables at Kempton than there was/will be at Donny : victory:


 
cheers manda i think i will go . if i do see you all there


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

_jake_ said:


> Nooo but you should all come to the south west one thoough!


 
is the south west show in portsmouth . 

there should be more shows in the south west i think the taunton race course should have one its about 1 minute away from me and it would be good for the people more down the south west


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope the South West Exotics Expo in Bristol!  Theres a thread in breeders meetings


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

thats closer for me when is that too as i cant be asked to change threads right now


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Radsick! Cheers.


It is a non smoking vehicle though in case you or your friend smoke!! Make sure you bring that Say Anything album!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

rhys s said:


> thats closer for me when is that too as i cant be asked to change threads right now


September. Can't remember the exact date though!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> It is a non smoking vehicle though in case you or your friend smoke!! Make sure you bring that Say Anything album!


We don't smoke! I think it's 'orrid.
I shall burn a copy (my download was... well... not exactly legal)


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> We don't smoke! I think it's 'orrid.
> I shall burn a copy (my download was... well... not exactly legal)


Ooooooooooooooo I'm tellin'!:gasp:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Me & the OH will be there


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think we should wear badges with our screen names on


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

FallenAngel said:


> I think we should wear badges with our screen names on


We all no what we look like im the short mouthy one


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> We all no what we look like im the short mouthy one


Yeah we all do. We don't need badges!

I'm the short mouthy one.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am crap at recognising people.
The only one I have an idea of what they look like it Manda due to the powers of facebook!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

aaww lame. I wish i could drive.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> We don't smoke! I think it's 'orrid.
> I shall burn a copy (my download was... well... not exactly legal)


Good and good.



FallenAngel said:


> I think we should wear badges with our screen names on


Let's go one step further, t-shirts with our avatars on!



jaykickboxer said:


> We all no what we look like im the short mouthy one


We'll follow the shouting to find you, Jay :lol2:



FallenAngel said:


> I am crap at recognising people.
> The only one I have an idea of what they look like it Manda due to the powers of facebook!


Wahey! :no1:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hehe glad you are happy about that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm the tall sexy one.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

where is this place ?!

and what dates?!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

It's in Middlesex, just south of London, and it's on the 15th of August.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats me out then! :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Frase said:


> Thats me out then! :bash:


Teach you to live North of Camden Town!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm the tallish one with the trails of cigarette smoke...:whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

meh life will go on!

Off to Evesham 25th July to go see some stuff there.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll be the one far too over excited, giggling my head off, bouncing off the walls. The annoying one!! :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I'll be the one far too over excited, giggling my head off, bouncing off the walls. The annoying one!! :no1:


I'll be sure to ignore you :2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll be sure to ignore you :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


>


Ok I'll lick your face.

In a non sexual way.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok I'll lick your face.
> 
> In a non sexual way.


Delicious! I won't be annoying really, or at least I don't think I will be, I'll just be normal and dull, but excited at the same time. I was gonna say I'd like to bring a camera to get pics of us, but I don't think you're allowed them which is poo. Surely you're allowed to take pics of each other and not of the actual event?
EDIT- When I sayd 'us', I don't just mean you, Morg!! I'm no stalker.....:halo:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Delicious! I won't be annoying really, or at least I don't think I will be, I'll just be normal and dull, but excited at the same time. I was gonna say I'd like to bring a camera to get pics of us, but I don't think you're allowed them which is poo. Surely you're allowed to take pics of each other and not of the actual event?


Outside!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Outside!


Touché! I am bringing my camera, it's official.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Manda is going to be the one in a long brown jacket creeping around and dark glasses, following everyone while armed with a camera!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

you guys need to send me some FBT pictures lol. forget this sad southern show !!! Since I cant go


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Manda is going to be the one in a long brown jacket creeping around and dark glasses, following everyone while armed with a camera!


I don't own a long brown jacket! I'm not that fashionable! I will, however, purchase a balaclava for effect. I will be recognisable with my camera and my amazing huge blue bag with tiny unicorns all over it!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

4 hours and 2 changes on a train ummmm.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> 4 hours and 2 changes on a train ummmm.


Come atleast ul be at the best end of the country


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Come atleast ul be at the best end of the country


ha! YEAH! I second that.

Defo pictures!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hahahaha your joking right? Best of end of the country! :lol:

Never been to the south west then eh!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Hahahaha your joking right? Best of end of the country! :lol:
> 
> Never been to the south west then eh!


Yeah it sucks. Next.

South East is where it's at.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Hahahaha your joking right? Best of end of the country! :lol:
> 
> Never been to the south west then eh!


Is that were u live , I was there wen I was in the marines didn't like it everyone talks funny and all the 14 year old girls have babys!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah it sucks. Next.
> 
> South East is where it's at.


Grrrrrrr!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Is that were u live , I was there wen I was in the marines didn't like it everyone talks funny and all the 14 year old girls have babys!


You cockneys........... the clue is in the name  Also, I'm sorry, condoms cost too much:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've emailed the admin there to find out if I can get written permission to let me take pics when we're actually in there, cos then we (I) can take pics of people and stalls and reps and everything, yay!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Is that were u live , I was there wen I was in the marines didn't like it everyone talks funny and all the 14 year old girls have babys!


What Troop were you in?

I'll be at Kempton, perhaps you'll know me from the CTCRM.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

kato said:


> What Troop were you in?
> 
> I'll be at Kempton, perhaps you'll know me from the CTCRM.


Haha I should have said I was there for 3 weeks I did my prmc then a few weeks and ducked out it's deffo not for me!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Is that were u live , I was there wen I was in the marines didn't like it everyone talks funny and all the 14 year old girls have babys!


There is a marine base in the South West?

Oh, actually, there is a Marine park in Weston Super Mare ... they have little fish in big tanks .... :hmm:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I've emailed the admin there to find out if I can get written permission to let me take pics when we're actually in there, cos then we (I) can take pics of people and stalls and reps and everything, yay!


I tried to...But
'Thanks for your email. You will find that all of the UK shows have a strict non photography rule at their events.

The Kempton Park show is no different, only bona fide members of the Press and members of Reptile Clubs/Societies that are well know to us, will be permitted to take pictures.'

bahh...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

incrisis said:


> There is a marine base in the South West?
> 
> Oh, actually, there is a Marine park in Weston Super Mare ... they have little fish in big tanks .... :hmm:


Exeter


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I tried to...But
> 'Thanks for your email. You will find that all of the UK shows have a strict non photography rule at their events.
> 
> The Kempton Park show is no different, only bona fide members of the Press and members of Reptile Clubs/Societies that are well know to us, will be permitted to take pictures.'
> ...


Will have:whistling2: to do it on the downlow then


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Exeter


I thought it was Lympstone...


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I tried to...But
> 'Thanks for your email. You will find that all of the UK shows have a strict non photography rule at their events.
> 
> The Kempton Park show is no different, only bona fide members of the Press and members of Reptile Clubs/Societies that are well know to us, will be permitted to take pictures.'
> ...


That's just poo, I saw on the Kempton Park thread in General Herp Chat that someone asked if they could take pics, and they were told to contact admin, if they get permission then that's well not fair! I'll still take photos outside though, it'll be nice to get some photos of the people we talk to every day!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> That's just poo, I saw on the Kempton Park thread in General Herp Chat that someone asked if they could take pics, and they were told to contact admin, if they get permission then that's well not fair! I'll still take photos outside though, it'll be nice to get some photos of the people we talk to every day!


Photos outside would still be good. 

hmm is it sad ive just realised I talk to people on here more than some of my mates..


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Photos outside would still be good.
> 
> hmm is it sad ive just realised I talk to people on here more than some of my mates..


Naah, I'm the same!!! :lol2: None of my friends live near enough to me for me to bother going to see them, I always have to go to guildford to see them, they never come to woking!! :devil:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

kato said:


> What Troop were you in?
> 
> I'll be at Kempton, perhaps you'll know me from the CTCRM.


Are you still in the mob? I might know you or someone I work with is bound to know who you are.




incrisis said:


> I thought it was Lympstone...


It is Lympstone, near Exmouth and there is also a Marine base in Plymouth, which is where I work!!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

incrisis said:


> I thought it was Lympstone...


Seen as it was minutes from exeter Its a good enough description for mr and yes the station was lympstone which if I rember rightly I had to show my paperwork to get there also it's like me saying I was innsouth lomdonnand u argueing that I was in Wimbledon seriously?


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Right think im going to go. going to drive from cornwall, what will be there in the way of phibs never been to anything like this living a shelted life in cornwall:whistling2: anybody else from down here want to come along for the ride?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> Right think im going to go. going to drive from cornwall, what will be there in the way of phibs never been to anything like this living a shelted life in cornwall:whistling2: anybody else from down here want to come along for the ride?


Get pipkin to come along!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Resurrecting this thread to suggest we all wear name tags so we know who's who! I'll probably recognise most of the phib section cos I know what a bunch of you look like, but others may want to meet people with no faces!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I will be meeting to mates who are also on here, Snoopyfrench and Evilchild if anyone has seem those two posting. 

I am really excited!! Even though I wont be getting anything new


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Will be popping down there for a hours or so - have to spend the rest of the day celebrating my 2nd daughters b-day.
Will be looking for different livefoods......no more space for anymore vivs as my council refused my extension/conservatory :devil:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Will be popping down there for a hours or so - have to spend the rest of the day celebrating my 2nd daughters b-day.
> Will be looking for different livefoods......no more space for anymore vivs as my council refused my extension/conservatory :devil:


Stupid council, you can have my mossy frog if you like! He will be something new! :lol2: How many mossys do you have?


----------



## FiestaSTLou (Aug 3, 2010)

Im going this weekend! hotels booked (even tho its only about 40 mins away) hehe
Gna make a weekend of it!

Do they sell equiptment there? we need to top up our supplys of rep disinfectant, substrate and get our royal a new hide and gna hold off till sunday incase its cheaper and theres bigger choice?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I cant go : ( 
I cant ever go : (
Everything is too far : (
But you lot have fun and post pics so I know what they are like :no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

FiestaSTLou said:


> Im going this weekend! hotels booked (even tho its only about 40 mins away) hehe
> Gna make a weekend of it!
> 
> Do they sell equiptment there? we need to top up our supplys of rep disinfectant, substrate and get our royal a new hide and gna hold off till sunday incase its cheaper and theres bigger choice?


Im pretty sure its only on for Sunday anyway.


----------



## FiestaSTLou (Aug 3, 2010)

oo yes we know  gna go hampton court palace on the saturday lol i wish it was for 2 days tho! lol


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Stupid council, you can have my mossy frog if you like! He will be something new! :lol2: How many mossys do you have?


I have a pair (1.1.0) of mossys left as I sold my two other males - but considering selling my pair as the male is too loud for my hubby. All my nocturnal frogs were ment to go to the extension so they wouldn't disturb the family when sleeping.......:whistling2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FiestaSTLou said:


> Im going this weekend! hotels booked (even tho its only about 40 mins away) hehe
> Gna make a weekend of it!
> 
> Do they sell equiptment there? we need to top up our supplys of rep disinfectant, substrate and get our royal a new hide and gna hold off till sunday incase its cheaper and theres bigger choice?


I would imagine they'll sell pretty much everything you can imagine that's related to reptiles! Well looking forward to it!



ilovetoads2 said:


> I cant go : (
> I cant ever go : (
> Everything is too far : (
> But you lot have fun and post pics so I know what they are like :no1:


We're not allowed to take pics unfortunately  But we will tell you all about it!



Bearnandos said:


> I have a pair (1.1.0) of mossys left as I sold my two other males - but considering selling my pair as the male is too loud for my hubby. All my nocturnal frogs were ment to go to the extension so they wouldn't disturb the family when sleeping.......:whistling2:


Yeah we're selling our louder of the two mossys we have, as his calling is doing our heads in, he literally never stops! He was calling this morning at half 8, was calling at lunch time yesterday when we popped home from work, and will probably be calling when I get home in a minute! If you're getting rid of your female then we'll have her, we're after a female to go in with our remaining boy who hardly ever calls, I'm just hoping he doesn't start to call when the other boy goes :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I shall be wearing this:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I shall be wearing this:
> 
> image


 
That is awesome!!!

Did you also know your on the list for best screen name?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> That is awesome!!!
> 
> Did you also know your on the list for best screen name?


haha NO! Where is that?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I shall be wearing this:
> 
> image


My god I hope you wont be wearing that waiting for us at the station because I WILL drive straight past!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> My god I hope you wont be wearing that waiting for us at the station because I WILL drive straight past!!!!!!:lol2:


Hahaha he's made me one too!!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> My god I hope you wont be wearing that waiting for us at the station because I WILL drive straight past!!!!!!:lol2:


I was about to make one for you. BUT NOT NOW.

FallenAngel, would you like one?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

OHHHHHH, im sorry, I will have one, i just had to say that. I fell bad and mean now.They are very good:notworthy:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Im
going


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I was about to make one for you. BUT NOT NOW.
> 
> FallenAngel, would you like one?


 
Yeah ok :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...0/561887-coolest-username-rfuk-hall-fame.html


For Matt and Manda

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuk-hall-fame-2010/561809-nicest-couple-rfuk-hall-fame.html


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I want one. I'll sit at home and wear it. Maybe try on some lipstick and cry.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

If you don't make me one I will leave you to the Pikey's at Woking train station and there's a lot of them.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> image


Thats so cool. I will make sure I print it off on Sat, I think the OH will kill me though.. O well :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I did you one, matt.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I did you one, matt.
> 
> image


EVIL:devil:now you must make me a real one or no entrance to my car. PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah ok :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...0/561887-coolest-username-rfuk-hall-fame.html
> 
> ...


I'm going to post a photo of me and Matt to gain us votes. One is of us looking worse for wear, and the other is of us gurning naked. Which one do you think would be more appropriate?



Morgan Freeman said:


> I want one. I'll sit at home and wear it. Maybe try on some lipstick and cry.


Aww bless you!



ipreferaflan said:


> I did you one, matt.
> 
> image


HahaHA! A turd!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan:










I did write 'NOT ATTENDING' in big red capitals over it but I thought nahhhh... let him have his fun at home.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Matt, here is your proper one.










and I might as well put Manda's on this thread:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Because I am the pacman queen.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Flan very good. I have also made my own but cant post it because photobucket is poo.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I upload them to facebook then copy the url. It's more reliable than PB.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

What times everyone getting there ?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I'm getting to Manda and Matt at 11:00 then we're driving the rest of the way... I don't know how long it takes but I guess we'd be there by 1:00.


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any ideas how much it is to get in?


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> image


 
where and how do you make these or have i missed something


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I will be attending who is going to the after pub meet? They are always a great laugh......


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Well I'm getting to Manda and Matt at 11:00 then we're driving the rest of the way... I don't know how long it takes but I guess we'd be there by 1:00.


Kenton park from wokings about a 20 min drive


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

rhys s said:


> where and how do you make these or have i missed something


 
Flan made them  I am sure if you ask him nicely he might make one for you.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Kenton park from wokings about a 20 min drive


 
Its going to take me ages to get there on the train


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i am not going kempton , and its 2:hrs 30mins in car and 4hrs on a train . 

i am going to the show in bristol next month tho .


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I think Kempton is probably about a 40 minute drive from ours, but we'll see if we can make it in 20! If the train is on time then hopefully we'll be there at around half 11.



Horsfield said:


> I will be attending who is going to the after pub meet? They are always a great laugh......


I would like to but if we're potentially having froggies and whatever else in the car who probably won't appreciate being cooked alive while we get merry! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh blimey. I didn't know it were that close.

I bet we get lost.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

If we get there early I think there is a place you can leave animals while the show is still open so we could meet up for a bit while the show is still on.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh blimey. I didn't know it were that close.
> 
> I bet we get lost.


Never fear, we have a tom tom!



FallenAngel said:


> If we get there early I think there is a place you can leave animals while the show is still open so we could meet up for a bit while the show is still on.


Sounds like a good plan, actually. Then we can get piccies! I'm well desperate to get pics of all of us, is that creepy?! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Never fear, we have a tom tom!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan, actually. Then we can get piccies! I'm well desperate to get pics of all of us, is that creepy?! :lol2:


 Just a little bit :whistling2:

It should be cool though!


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

I shall be going as well.
To all drivers, beware the traffic is :devil: at the best of times!
I've gone by train before to the insect show just to avoid the traffic:blush:

I'm the short gobby one with the hair.

I'll recognise Jay and Bearnandos:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I wanted to go  maybe next time!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

kroot said:


> I shall be going as well.
> To all drivers, beware the traffic is :devil: at the best of times!
> I've gone by train before to the insect show just to avoid the traffic:blush:
> 
> ...


See u there mate I thought u was describing me above the description fits


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Im there! This will be my first reptile show ever since getting into the hobby after meeting my boyfriend ...i'm sooooo excited! I really want a baby bosc, is there any chance i'll get one? 

Cheers : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm going 
i know the spider shop is there, anybody know what other invert sellers are there?

if i see a pueban milk snake i will have to kill myself, mum said not until my corn is at least 5


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm going
> i know the spider shop is there, anybody know what other invert sellers are there?
> 
> if i see a pueban milk snake i will have to kill myself, mum said not until my corn is at least 5


I think Lex on here is selling inverts.

I know someone who said said they are selling the following plus more

"I have some really pretty Honduran milks, from a very special line from the US - big bright babies!

Cali kings, albino hondurans, florida's, sinaloan's"

I think he has some Puebans as well :whistling2:


----------

